# Disgusting Display from a vet in Irving's Big Stop Restaurant



## gryphonv (13 Nov 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/qtbjm5

Came across this earlier today. Absolutely disgusting display by a vet in public on remembrance day. 

The video isn't high quality, but can anyone ID both medals he is wearing. I think the left one is South west Asia with Afghanistan bar, and I think his cap badge is RCR?


----------



## dimsum (13 Nov 2021)

The dumbest thing the guy did, aside from the obvious, was to unmask on video.  

I'm willing to bet this video is on the CAF subreddit already.


----------



## Remius (13 Nov 2021)

Looks,like the Irving stop in Pembroke.  Definitely RCR cap badge.


----------



## mariomike (13 Nov 2021)

Pretty hard to top the anti-masker who relieved himself on the counter in a DQ.


----------



## dangerboy (13 Nov 2021)

I don't understand why people protest at restaurants. It is not up to the restaurant to decide if they want to check if you are vaccinated or not, they are just following the law. If they don't check they can get in a lot of trouble. 

If people don't like the law complain to your member of parliament. Don't be a prick to the staff at the restaurant or store that are most likely making minimum wage.


----------



## gryphonv (13 Nov 2021)

dangerboy said:


> I don't understand why people protest at restaurants. It is not up to the restaurant to decide if they want to check if you are vaccinated or not, they are just following the law. If they don't check they can get in a lot of trouble.



Because deep down they are cowards. They will confront the low person on the totem pole who is just trying to earn their underpaid wages, instead  of confronting people with the power to address their concerns.

This is kind of like giving your private a hard time because you were assigned duty watch.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Nov 2021)

What a bum LOL 😄


----------



## Kilted (13 Nov 2021)

gryphonv said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/qtbjm5
> 
> Came across this earlier today. Absolutely disgusting display by a vet in public on remembrance day.
> ...


South West Asia Medal with Afghanistan Bar, CD with one bar.  Since he does not have the General Campaign Star, he would have had to have served in Afghanistan between September 11th, 2001 and April 24th, 2003.  There was no RCR deployment until August 2003.  It is of course possible that he was in another unit at the time.

He almost looks a little bit young to have the CD w/ bar.  He would have to have been 39 at a minimum when he was eligible for it, maybe up to a year later when he actually received it.  If he is out (which you would guess based on the length of the beard), he can't have been out for long.  I wonder if Covid was related to the circumstances of his release from the forces?  I'm sure that someone must know who he is.


----------



## Booter (13 Nov 2021)

Couple young people just trying to do their jobs at a restaurant. What possible thing is he going to change by making them uncomfortable or making them feel lesser. 

What a stud.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Nov 2021)

Just a released member who threw on a beret to make a scene.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> South West Asia Medal with Afghanistan Bar, CD with one bar.  Since he does not have the General Campaign Star, he would have had to have served in Afghanistan between September 11th, 2001 and April 24th, 2003.  There was no RCR deployment until August 2003.  It is of course possible that he was in another unit at the time.
> 
> He almost looks a little bit young to have the CD2.  He would have to have been 39 at a minimum when he was eligible for it, maybe up to a year later when he actually received it.  If he is out (which you would guess based on the length of the beard), he can't have been out for long.  I wonder if Covid was related to the circumstances of his release from the forces?  I'm sure that someone must know who he is.


 CD with 1 bar is not CD2 (32 years), it’s CD1 (22 years).  He’d have to be minimum 38 or so for that, give or take.  Could have started young in PRes.

Looks like a Cpl shirt collar rank in the video.

Bringing up 2 wars and comrades lost has SFA to do with restaurant’s rules they must follow to stay open and, IMO, dishonours the memory of those fallen.


----------



## brihard (13 Nov 2021)

PREFACE EDIT: I was wrong about the medals.

Does it seem weird to anyone else that you’d have at least 22 years in as an RCR corporal, and only two tours both captured by SWASM? Nothing Yugo, nothing GCS, nothing elsewhere? I’m not alleging anything, it just seems weird. I wonder if there’s a reason his deployments were in such a narrow window over such a long career.

In any case, he’s a thunderous douche and makes the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Nov 2021)

Editing


----------



## Remius (13 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> Does it seem weird to anyone else that you’d have at least 22 years in as an RCR corporal, and only two tours both captured by SWASM? Nothing Yugo, nothing GCS, nothing elsewhere? I’m not alleging anything, it just seems weird. I wonder if there’s a reason his deployments were in such a narrow window over such a long career.
> 
> In any case, he’s a thunderous douche and makes the rest of us look bad.


Maybe a PRES guy who CTed then got out?


----------



## Kilted (13 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> Does it seem weird to anyone else that you’d have at least 22 years in as an RCR corporal, and only two tours both captured by SWASM? Nothing Yugo, nothing GCS, nothing elsewhere? I’m not alleging anything, it just seems weird. I wonder if there’s a reason his deployments were in such a narrow window over such a long career.
> 
> In any case, he’s a thunderous douche and makes the rest of us look bad.


It's likely the Afghanistan Bar that we are seeing on the SWASM.  Ironically, that was the exact same medal rack that Russell Williams had before they were taken away.  I'm guessing that there aren't too many people that this person could be.


----------



## brihard (13 Nov 2021)

I was out to lunch. Found him on fb (not hard from the video), and he has SWASM with bar and GCS with bar. No CD. That makes much more sense. A post on his page mentions tours in 05 and 07.

Quick glance at the page- angry vet, self identified with PTSD and the politics you’d expect from this rant.

So yeah, he was a giant dick, but I won’t drag him beyond this one event.


----------



## gryphonv (13 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> It's likely the Afghanistan Bar that we are seeing on the SWASM. Ironically, that was the exact same medal rack that Russell Williams had before they were taken away. I'm guessing that there aren't too many people that this person could be.



I'm curious, can a vet be charged with military discipline after their service period, or any criminal charter violations for disgraceful conduct, or conduct unbecoming while representing the CAF?


----------



## brihard (13 Nov 2021)

gryphonv said:


> I'm curious, can a vet be charged with military discipline after their service period, or any criminal charter violations for disgraceful conduct, or conduct unbecoming while representing the CAF?


No.


----------



## gryphonv (13 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> No.



Yeah I know it was a loaded question. It's probably good there is not.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Nov 2021)

Is “only if the offence occurred while they will still serving” more accurate of an answer?

Conduct unbecoming is a US thing.  This is ours.    






						QR&O: Volume II – Chapter 103 – Service Offences - Canada.ca
					

Queen's Regulations and Orders - QR&O - Chapter 103 - Service Offences




					www.canada.ca


----------



## gryphonv (13 Nov 2021)

Eye In The Sky said:


> Conduct unbecoming is a US thing.



Yeah, having a brain fart right now, but forget the catch all that was attached to charges when I served that is similar.


----------



## brihard (13 Nov 2021)

gryphonv said:


> Yeah, having a brain fart right now, but forget the catch all that was attached to charges when I served that is similar.


S.129 NDA. Conduct prejudicial to the maintenance of good order and discipline.

I believe a person who is released can be charged with service offences that were committed while they were in. But once out, except for the narrow circumstances in which civilians might fall under the CSD, the CSD does not apply; there’s no carryover because you’re a vet.

If you want to throw on your old beret, medals, and collar dogs and have a big stupid tantrum at the truck stop, there’s no unique military offense to smoke a veteran for that. He is of course still potentially subject to provincial offences related to pandemic restrictions. If it gets stupid enough, criminal offences like mischief and causing a disturbance apply.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> If you want to throw on your old beret, medals, and collar dogs and have a big stupid tantrum at the truck stop, there’s no unique military offense to smoke a veteran for that. He is of course still potentially subject to provincial offences related to pandemic restrictions. If it gets stupid enough, criminal offences like mischief and causing a disturbance apply.



CC 419(a) enters the conversation right about now...

Of course there could be a QR&O 17.06(3) escape hatch if someone in authority ever granted some sort of blanket authority.


----------



## Kilted (14 Nov 2021)

dapaterson said:


> CC 419(a) enters the conversation right about now...
> 
> Of course there could be a QR&O 17.06(3) escape hatch if someone in authority ever granted some sort of blanket authority.


I'm not sure if wearing a beret counts as being in uniform.


----------



## MJP (14 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> South West Asia Medal with Afghanistan Bar, CD with one bar.  Since he does not have the General Campaign Star, he would have had to have served in Afghanistan between September 11th, 2001 and April 24th, 2003.


Well I agree that the member in question is an asshat, those dates for the SWASM are off. I got my SWASM in 2004 and was part of TF1-06 which was SWASM as well not sure if 3-06 was though.


----------



## Kilted (14 Nov 2021)

MJP said:


> Well I agree that the member in question is an asshat, those dates for the SWASM are off. I got my SWASM in 2004 and was part of TF1-06 which was SWASM as well not sure if 3-06 was though.


Those dates were based on him not having the GCS-SWA.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (14 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> I was out to lunch. Found him on fb (not hard from the video), and he has SWASM with bar and GCS with bar. No CD. That makes much more sense. A post on his page mentions tours in 05 and 07.
> 
> Quick glance at the page- angry vet, self identified with PTSD and the politics you’d expect from this rant.
> 
> So yeah, he was a giant dick, but I won’t drag him beyond this one event.


What I saw:  

Guy who is very angry, probably about most things in his life.  The vaccination laws are just an excuse to be angry about something.


----------



## Maxman1 (14 Nov 2021)

dangerboy said:


> I don't understand why people protest at restaurants. It is not up to the restaurant to decide if they want to check if you are vaccinated or not, they are just following the law. If they don't check they can get in a lot of trouble.
> 
> If people don't like the law complain to your member of parliament. Don't be a prick to the staff at the restaurant or store that are most likely making minimum wage.



Same with people who complain about the prices to staff who have no say on the prices.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Nov 2021)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> What I saw:
> 
> Guy who is very angry, probably about most things in his life.  The vaccination laws are just an excuse to be angry about something.



I think a lot of vets are surprised at how little people outside of the military care about their service.

Quite a few seem stuck in the 2005 - 2012 timeframe whether they have mental health issues or not as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> S.129 NDA. Conduct prejudicial to the maintenance of good order and discipline.



Close - Conduct to the prejudice of good order and discipline


brihard said:


> I believe a person who is released can be charged with service offences that were committed while they were in. But once out, except for the narrow circumstances in which civilians might fall under the CSD, the CSD does not apply; there’s no carryover because you’re a vet.



 This is what I eluded to earlier.

NDA Sect 69

_A person who is subject to the Code of Service Discipline at the time of the alleged commission of a service offence may be charged, dealt with and tried at any time under the Code_


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Nov 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> I think a lot of vets are surprised at how little people outside of the military care about their service.
> 
> Quite a few seem stuck in the 2005 - 2012 timeframe whether they have mental health issues or not as well.



The mental health part...just because the vet in question isn't totally losing it, doesn't mean he doesn't have some mental health concerns, and they might present more around Nov 11th.

Not saying that is a justification, either, but perhaps a factor as to why that day was the one the video was taken.  _A cry for help_ sort of thing...


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2021)

gryphonv said:


> I'm curious, can a vet be charged with military discipline after their service period, or any criminal charter violations for disgraceful conduct, or conduct unbecoming while representing the CAF?


From what I read on here, apparrently not.

I did not listen to the audio. But, if I understand correctly, it was an anti-mask rant directed at employees, in front of their customers, recorded by the guy so he could upload it to the internet.

If he has a non-CAF employer, "professionsl conduct outside of profession" may apply.



> Certain jobs require a high level of skill and a high level of trust from both employers and the public. For employees working in those types of positions, it’s possible that off-duty behaviour can call into question that trust, if it demonstrates poor judgment. And if an employer no longer has confidence that an employee has the judgment to perform a job of high skill and responsibility, the result could be dismissal.



I'm no HR expert. But, I have seen it happen. 




​


----------



## Remius (14 Nov 2021)

mariomike said:


> From what I read on here, apparrently not.
> 
> I did not listen to the audio. But, if I understand correctly, it was an anti-mask rant directed at employees, in front of their customers, recorded by the guy so he could upload it to the internet.
> 
> ...


This is it.  The guy went in there with intent. It wasn’t just him losing it.  He filmed it and uploaded it as well.  That doesn’t mean there isn’t a mental health vector but still…


----------



## Halifax Tar (14 Nov 2021)

Some people need a reason to be offended and enjoy portraying victimhood.


----------



## brihard (14 Nov 2021)

mariomike said:


> From what I read on here, apparrently not.
> 
> I did not listen to the audio. But, if I understand correctly, it was an anti-mask rant directed at employees, in front of their customers, recorded by the guy so he could upload it to the internet.
> 
> ...


More anti-vax, and that’s consistent with his Facebook page. Of course after lipping off at the hostess about the privacy of his medical information, he proceeds to strut through the restaurant and at one point announces “I’m unvaccinated”. So I’m not sure I buy the real privacy concern.

Obviously he went there with intent. Regardless of his service or the mental health injury he disclosed on his page, he was still being an asshole, and PTSD doesn’t excuse that.



Jarnhamar said:


> Quite a few seem stuck in the 2005 - 2012 timeframe whether they have mental health issues or not as well.



Yup, seen lots of that. You’re bang on.


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2021)

Is "Irving's Big Stop" part of a chain?

Reason I ask is, an anti-masker went on rant at T and T supermarket in Mississauga. They banned him.

But, the kicker was, 


> Loblaw Companies Inc., the parent company for T&T Supermarket, banned McCash from all their stores, including T&T Supermarket, Loblaws and Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## brihard (14 Nov 2021)

mariomike said:


> Is "Irving's Big Stop" part of a chain?
> 
> Reason I ask is, an anti-masker went on rant at T and T supermarket in Mississauga. They banned him.
> 
> But, the kicker was,


The “Irving” chain, yes. Also known as “New Brunswick”. The Irvings are arguably the closest Canada has to provincial level corporate oligarchs.






						Irving Group of Companies - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Haggis (14 Nov 2021)

dapaterson said:


> CC 419(a) enters the conversation right about now...
> 
> Of course there could be a QR&O 17.06(3) escape hatch if someone in authority ever granted some sort of blanket authority.


Unless he was wearing medals or accoutrements that he was not entitled to, CCC s 419 doesn't apply.  A switched on defence counsel would argue how do you define "uniform" for the purposes of QR&O 17.06(3)?  All? Part?  If so, which parts?


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2021)

Haggis said:


> Unless he was wearing medals or accoutrements that he was not entitled to, CCC s 419 doesn't apply.


Like this?









						(SGT?) Franck Gervais (split from Walts, posers)
					

Did anyone see this Walt interviewed on the TV yesterday? Only difference is he was wearing an RCR cap badge on his horribly formed maroon beret.




					www.milnet.ca


----------



## brihard (14 Nov 2021)

mariomike said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. For the Crim Code to apply you have to be wearing stuff you aren’t entitled to. No evidence of that in this case.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Nov 2021)

Eye In The Sky said:


> The mental health part...just because the vet in question isn't totally losing it, doesn't mean he doesn't have some mental health concerns, and they might present more around Nov 11th.
> 
> Not saying that is a justification, either, but perhaps a factor as to why that day was the one the video was taken.  _A cry for help_ sort of thing...


That's true. He may have MH issues, may have undiagonosed MH issues, or may be one of the self-diagnosing types.

Could be a cry for help but I also find a lot of people who leave the CAF have no sense of identity as a civilian so they fall back to their rank & regiment. Someone spends years trashing the military and can't wait to get out and when they do you can find them out for supper or at the movies rocking desert boots, garrison belt and course T-shirts tucked in. Not sure what this guys story is in fairness.

However "Respect me I'm a war veteran, I have friends that died" is manipulative behavior.



brihard said:


> Yup, seen lots of that. You’re bang on.


It's pretty sad.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Nov 2021)

mariomike said:


> Is "Irving's Big Stop" part of a chain?



They're pretty popular in NS, NB and PEI.  The one in Salisbury NB was a 'regular stop' on the way to Gagetown, the one in Welsford NB was a great spot if you could escape PV for a bite.  The one in Enfield NS is where the RCMP intercepted the mass killer in NS in April 2020.  Pretty good food, for the most part (depending on your idea of a good menu, of course).

I honestly didn't know they extended into Upper Canada that far.  In the Maritimes/Atlantic Canada, you'd be hard pressed to find someone who didn't know the Irving name.


----------



## Remius (14 Nov 2021)

Eye In The Sky said:


> They're pretty popular in NS, NB and PEI.  The one in Salisbury NB was a 'regular stop' on the way to Gagetown.  The one in Enfield NS is where the RCMP intercepted the mass killer in NS in April 2020.  Pretty good food, for the most part (depending on your idea of a good menu, of course).
> 
> I honestly didn't know they extended into Upper Canada that far.


The one in Pembroke is quite popular.  Great breakfast/brunch.


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2021)

Eye In The Sky said:


> They're pretty popular in NS, NB and PEI.



Now I remember Irving's. It's a big operation. I liked their restaurants. Clean with good food and service for travellers.

So, I guess this individual is _persona non grata_ at this particular restaurant. I wonder if the company might make a dicision to ban him from the others.


----------



## dimsum (14 Nov 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Could be a cry for help but I also find a lot of people who leave the CAF have no sense of identity as a civilian so they fall back to their rank & regiment. Someone spends years trashing the military and can't wait to get out and when they do you can find them out for supper or at the movies rocking desert boots, garrison belt and course T-shirts tucked in.


Bingo.

I'm willing to bet that the most vitriolic "I hate the CAF" posters on social media will be just like that 6 months after they release.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Nov 2021)

Halifax Tar said:


> Some people need a reason to be offended and enjoy portraying victimhood.


and some people have fucked up headspacing and timing from their service and other experiences. Tracking him down and trying to charge him, gain him national attention or otherwise pigeon hole him won't get him the help he needs. Track him down and find out what the problem is and see what can be done to fix him or at least, help him function better in society before he becomes another ignored statistic.


* nothing personal HT, you just provided a convenient segway *


----------



## Halifax Tar (14 Nov 2021)

Fishbone Jones said:


> and some people have fucked up headspacing and timing from their service and other experiences. Tracking him down and trying to charge him, gain him national attention or otherwise pigeon hole him won't get him the help he needs. Track him down and find out what the problem is and see what can be done to fix him or at least, help him function better in society before he becomes another ignored statistic.
> 
> 
> * nothing personal HT, you just provided a convenient segway *



All good my man.  I've seen more aligned with my statement than yours is where where I am coming from.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (14 Nov 2021)

So the member in question just posted a new video to their Facebook, where they apologized to the women and workers who they berated at the store and said they shouldn't have taken out their frustration on them and also asked others to not harass these women as apparently some others have been sending them threats, etc. They took the time to double down on their views though that they shouldn't have to produce a medical record to eat at a restaurant.

Like I said, all I see is an angry young man, who has trouble with authority and is most definitely angry at the World, using the Anti-Vax movement as their way of projecting this anger.  It's not right but we all know people that are quite frankly broken from their experiences and these people sometimes say and do things that don't really make a lot of sense to the average person.


----------



## Takeniteasy (14 Nov 2021)

I find no difference in what the small group of people did here in Kelowna at the RD ceremony and this guy going into a Big Stop!


----------



## brihard (14 Nov 2021)

Takeniteasy said:


> I find no difference in what the small group of people did here in Kelowna at the RD ceremony and this guy going into a Big Stop!


You don’t see a difference between a group of nut jobs hijacking and disrupting an entire public Remembrance Day ceremony, and one lone guy with clear mental health issues throwing a very brief tantrum in a truck stop restaurant before walking out? You have a shortcoming of discernment.


----------



## Takeniteasy (14 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> You don’t see a difference between a group of nut jobs hijacking and disrupting an entire public Remembrance Day ceremony, and one lone guy with clear mental health issues throwing a very brief tantrum in a truck stop restaurant before walking out? You have a shortcoming of discernment.


My judgements are just fine. Maybe the woman standing up at the RD ceremony has mental health issues as well?  Once again I find no difference between the two incidents.


----------



## brihard (14 Nov 2021)

Thread split perhaps?


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2021)

Navy_Pete said:


> People are pretty 10 ply though if they think having to show proof of vaccination is a restriction of their freedom. It's an inconvenience, but so is wearing a bike helmet (until you crash). The 'slippery slope' arguement is pretty dumb, and it's actually the anti-vaxx that's limiting our general freedoms by stalling the recovery from a global health pandemic. The government would actually prefer none of these restrictions, but they also don't want people to get really sick and/or die when it can be limited by some relatively painless short term measures.


This.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (15 Nov 2021)

In my view people are overreacting a bit to this. Did he engage in some antics? Yes, and it appears to be premeditated by the fact that the camera is rolling before he even gets to the restaurant. But beyond that, what did he really do? He walked around a bit venting his frustration at the situation but I did not see him physically  assault or verbally abuse anyone.  He said to a couple people to enjoy their meal and apologized for not being vaccinated then said (sarcastically) to the camera "this represents a really great thing".



dangerboy said:


> I don't understand why people protest at restaurants. It is not up to the restaurant to decide if they want to check if you are vaccinated or not, they are just following the law. If they don't check they can get in a lot of trouble.
> 
> If people don't like the law complain to your member of parliament. Don't be a prick to the staff at the restaurant or store that are most likely making minimum wage.



I agree with this, he should not be putting these servers or even the manager in an uncomfortable spot like this. They don't make the rules and in Ontario at least, the restaurant is at risk of up to a $10 million fine for noncompliance. 

The Federal government has nothing to do with vaccine passports, so he should complain to his MPP, maybe get on board the JCCF's constitutional challenge of the various vaccine passports.



gryphonv said:


> Because deep down they are cowards. They will confront the low person on the totem pole who is just trying to earn their underpaid wages, instead  of confronting people with the power to address their concerns.
> 
> This is kind of like giving your private a hard time because you were assigned duty watch.



This certainly applies to some. I'm not sure that I'd apply the word coward to the man in question. He appears to be a legit combat veteran in which case he's no coward. Directing his frustrations at the wrong people? Yes, but that could be due to ignorance or maybe it was just on that day (remembering his buddies who died) his just felt extra frustrated and went off a little and will follow-up with his MPP later.


----------



## mariomike (15 Nov 2021)

LittleBlackDevil said:


> Did he engage in some antics? Yes, and it appears to be premeditated by the fact that the camera is rolling before he even gets to the restaurant. But beyond that, what did he really do? He walked around a bit venting his frustration at the situation but I did not see him physically  assault or verbally abuse anyone.  He said to a couple people to enjoy their meal and apologized for not being vaccinated then said (sarcastically) to the camera "this represents a really great thing".


Pretty mild in comparison to some of the anti-vax/mask viral vids out there.


----------



## Remius (15 Nov 2021)

mariomike said:


> Pretty mild in comparison to some of the anti-vax/mask viral vids out there.


Agreed.


----------



## Underway (15 Nov 2021)

What I find interesting is the normally anti-vax sentiment comes from two sources.  Those who distrust the government/media, and those who distrust big pharma/medicine.

I don't understand military members who distrust vaxxines.  You are literally told where you work, you collect government wages.  Why the rebellion against vax?  Or is it a case of exposure that leads to distrust?


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Nov 2021)

You will always find outliers in any given group.


----------



## mariomike (15 Nov 2021)

Remius said:


> Agreed.


From what vids I have seen, as far as restaurants are concerned, Waffle House staff seem to have the finest combat skills. Never seen one lose a fight. They are like the flight attendants of the all-day breakfast world.

Thankfully, the Big Stop never came close to that.



> Why the rebellion against vax?



Who knows?

They may never change their "firmly held beliefs".

But, some have had their employment changed.

That may have motivated some of the "vaccine hesitant".


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2021)

Mods:  It looks like there are two different discussions on this thread.  Can we split?


----------



## kratz (16 Nov 2021)

Topic split as requested. Keeping the veteran at the Irving Big Stop here.
​The other posts were moved to: Reinventing H and A topic.
​


----------

